# Good Days



## savemike (Nov 8, 2005)

Just wanted to say I have had a great few last days. It started when I signed up on the site last tuesday I think it was. The mantra thread below this one has helped keep me in track with some positive thinking! Hopefull some of you are making good head-way. Post something positive thats happened in the last few days if you want, I would love to hear about it.


----------



## Vonnie (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey, savemike, glad to hear you've had some great days and the mantra thread is helping you. So far I'm doing well here. I'm learning to pace myself and that helps. Ok, I'll share something that's very positive and theraputic. I've been working on my novel. It's not something that's happened over the last few days but I've been working on it for a few months. This is my first attempt at writing a novel and for a while it was terrifying for me. But...now I'm really excited about it! So far I've written 184 pages. The ideas keep coming along with dialogue. No writer's block yet. It's going very well and that's what I'm focusing on. Writing helps me a lot. If I'm having a really bad day, at night I get on the computer, start writing and whatever was bothering me, I let it go and immerse myself in the world of my characters


----------



## savemike (Nov 8, 2005)

Thats awesome! It is good to get really involved with something to take the focus off any anxious feelings. I get really into playing the guitar and it totally takes my mind off any un-nerving feelings. 

So, I have to ask you, have you always been into writing or is this a completely new venture for you? I am not good with conveying thoughts onto paper most of the time. I wish I could though. It would help me with music.


----------



## Vonnie (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh definitely! It's very helpful to be involved in something you enjoy to relieve your anxiety. That's great you play the guitar! Is it a hobby or something you plan on doing professionally? Tell me more about it! I've heard people say they could never write and shocked at what they were able to do. Usually creative writing classes help. For me, writing was something I've been doing since I was a kid. I had a rough time expressing myself around people and yet when I wrote something, what I felt poured out onto paper and into characters I'd create. Several years ago I wrote a short story about one of my cats and mustered the courage to submit it to a magazine called, 'I Love Cats' It was rejected and at first I was devastated but the editor sent a positive rejection letter. It didn't stop me from writing. I'll admit, some days my self esteem plummets and those negative thoughts come back saying, I can't write or I'll never get this novel published...but then I get right back to the keyboard and start writing again


----------



## savemike (Nov 8, 2005)

For right now, guitar is my hobby. I actually was a drummer when I was in high school, and played in a band. I have run into problems these past three years that made me pretty much quit playing drums, mostly from living situations...apartment complexes etc that dont want the noise. So I have been playing guitar more or less for the past three years. I love it to, I plan on making music in the future and performing hopefully. That would be a dream come true for me. But, I am also in school right now, and that pretty much takes priority over my other interests. 

I guess I have never really tried writing a novel, story, etc besides what I have done in intermediate english classes. See, I dont even read a lot of fiction, so I am not familiar with the technique and writing style that is necessary to write something in depth.


----------



## Vonnie (Nov 10, 2005)

It's good you're focusing on school first and I really wish you the best in pursuing a music career! Keep playing that guitar and hopefully when you have the opportunity, you can play the drums again! 

About writing, when you enroll in a writing class, the instructors teach you everything you need to know about writing. Usually they start with the basics first. When it comes to writing style, that's something that you develop as you practice writing. The more you write, eventually your own unique style comes out. Reading helps because you learn from that writer, mostly about his or her writing style until you start developing your own. Also if there's a passion in your heart to express what you feel, it'll come out whether it's in a journal, poem, short story, novel and...music


----------



## pittstonjoma (Nov 10, 2003)

I find guitar very theraputic and it gets my mind off of my problems.. I'm not much of a music writer. I prefer improvisation, but I have written a really good song the other day when I was feeling particularly down.. I suggest trying to improvise.. it's fun and easy and it's a great form of self-expression.


----------

